# Mann Lake



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I placed an order last friday for 200 frames and foundation. They were waiting for me when I got home last night  Now I just need to check to see if the boxes hold the correct contents


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

They are a great outfit to deal with in my experience, you get your stuff quick.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Placed an order for 5 medium supers[8 frame] with frames, on Dec 28, 2010.....


Still waiting!

Shop somewhere else for 8 frame woodenware....


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you called them to ask "what's up?"

Placed two orders with them, received one (5 bodies and supers) within 2 days, received the other (Frames, bottomboard and covers) exactly on the day I asked for it to be delivered on.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

oldenglish said:


> I placed an order last friday for 200 frames and foundation. They were waiting for me when I got home last night
> snip


Do you wire any of your frames?

If you do, did you request drilled endbars?


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here. Placed an order on Sun, received it on Fri. They accidentally duplicated part of the order for some frame feeders. Contacted me before they arrived and said not to bother returning them.


----------



## festus (Jul 27, 2010)

never had a problem with them, placed 2 orders that were over a $1000 each and they both came the same week i ordered them, with there shipping you cant beat them, would have cost hundreds in shipping if i had to pay, there products seem to be of good quality. give them a call im sure they will make it good. there web site seems to be a little funky but it works.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I called, and called, and called, and called, and called....never 'unpleasant' was I during any of them...just called to find out the status of my order.

Something about backlogged in Minnesota....for 2 months?!!

During my last call, before yesterday's call.....I was given a 'factory will have them in our facility' the week of Feb 21, 2011.

The response to yesterday's[midweek of 2/21/11] call was that they'll 'try' to manufacture the boxes at the CA facility, and then I got no return on if this was going to be possible.

Commercial sales oriented company in my opinion....hobbyist would do better to spend money elsewhere. The reason I choose Mann Lake, was their distance to my house[63 mi]. Paying for shipping doesn't sound so bad now, does it? 2 month wait for 5 boxes?? What up wit dat?


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Mann Lake treats me great - fast service on anything i order - they have even tracted down products from other companies and shipped them to me for free - only complaint i have is im still looking for the 2011 catolog !!!!!


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

concrete-bees said:


> only complaint i have is im still looking for the 2011 catolog !!!!!


Mine came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

> - they have even tracted down products from other companies and shipped them to me for free -


Wish they'd do this for me[you must be "strictly commercial", lol]...I will gladly accept 5 8-frame medium supers with small cell foundation frames from any Mfg....that Mann Lake wishes to locate and ship to me for free. I'll pay for the wood/frames. I'm thinking of begging Western Bee to build me some 'mann lake' clones.....I could probably walk there and pick the merchandise up before I saw my order filled from my local source....


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

thats a bummer - but yeah Western bee would probably do it for you - 
it seems that they would track down something for you - in order to keep you as a costomer -


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I ordered ritecell foundation so my end bars were not drilled.
I called in my order
I asked for a catalog and they included it in the order.

The quality of the frames appears to be very good.
The only thing I did not get from them and would have liked, was an email invoice with tracking number.

My betterbee order should be here tomorrow, with them I got the sales invoice and the tracking information within two hours of placing the order.


----------

